# DNG and editing instructions?



## MirekE (Dec 15, 2012)

I understand that proprietary raw files do not allow storing editing instructions. So, if I want to export the files from LR, I need to create XMP files for my raws. Is it the same with DNG? It is my understanding that the same kind of information as is saved in XMP can be stored in DNG. Is that understanding correct? And does LR (4.3) save the information to DNG or do I have to create XMPs?

Thanks!


----------



## Hal P Anderson (Dec 15, 2012)

You are correct that the editing information is kept inside the DNGs. They don't have XMP sidecars.

On the other hand, exporting RAWs with their XMP editing data is only useful if those files are used by Lightroom or Photoshop. If you want a file (that incorporates your edits) that will be used in some other editor or image displayer, you'll need to export as a fully rendered JPG or TIFF.

Hal


----------



## MirekE (Dec 16, 2012)

Thanks Hal. Are the changes written to the DNG automatically, or do I have to run "Metadata->Save Metadata to File" or "Metadata->Update DNG Preview and Metadata" first?


----------



## Hal P Anderson (Dec 16, 2012)

There's a preference that you can set to automatically write XMP data when it changes, or you can manually invoke the Save Metadata.

Hal


----------



## LouieSherwin (Dec 16, 2012)

Hi,

Just a note that the develop settings whether in a xmp sidecar or imbedded in a DNG file are only usable by Lightroom or Adobe Camera Raw. I don't know of any other raw processors that will read and apply these settings to your raw image. And even if they did the result would not the same as most of what happens in the develop process is specific to the ACR algorithms for the specific process version. 

The DNG format is a good way to pass the image and settings to another Adobe user who will be perhaps making more edits, i.e.. a member of a team doing additional processing of images. They will able to see the same results so long as they are using the same process version. 

If your goal is to hand off an accurate rendition of the image as you have edited it then it might perhaps be better to export as JPG or TIFF instead. This guarantees the other parties will see the image as you intended it so long as they have a color managed display and/or printer. 

The choice really depends on your goals.

-louie


----------



## MirekE (Dec 16, 2012)

Thanks Hal. 

Louie, I have contents of my main catalog on a network and I am looking at having develop settings written into DNG as a part of my backup strategy. I only use LR and ACR to edit, so it should work well for this purpose.


----------

